# Meet and greet in reno nevada



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ATTENTION ALL PROPERTY PRESERVATION SERVICE PROVIDERS.

THE FOLLOWING HAS BEEN REPRINTED FROM ANOTHER SITE WITH THE PERMISSION OF THE AUTHOR.

Curious how the Contracts play out in HUD3.6? Here's my post on it:

http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-3-6-...pon-your-back/

Now, we're plugged in with Atlanta HUD (Karnes and the boys down there). Here's how it works and I am really shocked no one on here understood. HUD turns down ANY contract that pays the Contractor above what HUD wants them to make. Don't believe me? Call Craig Karnes or search our site or hell go to our YouTube Channel as I publicized the correspondence.

With that said, the HUD Contract pays a BILLION+ dollars in Region 6a (where we are) for about 29,000+ properties (FY 2011 OIG Report). Simple math shows a profit margin of $980 MILLION+ !!! Why can HUD and the suits engage in these types of anti trust activities? Well, most of the Left Coast Contractors never ORGANIZED! Not unionized, ORGANIZED. Take a read on things like 29 CFR Part 4, the Sherman Act, etc. We did and we ORGANIZED! That's why we went ahead and took the Guild National so that we will be able to have a chair at the next HUD Audit.

http://foreclosurepedia.org Our Site
http://www.youtube.com/user/foreclosurepedia Our YouTube Channel


To discuss these issues there will be a meet and greet held at Giraldi Plaza in Reno Nevada on December 19, 2012 from 11:00 am to 1:00pm.

PLAESE UNDERSTAND WE ARE NOT FORMING A UNION.
WE ARE HOWEVER, ORGANIZING TO SHARE INFORMATION TO IMPROVE OUR BUSINESSES.

We share information like, what companies are subbing work and not paying vendors, how to place liens for non-payment, policies that help you streamline administrative operations. Our information is FREE!!!!! NO ONE attends these meetings to steal your clients. Everyone has their own clients and we keep it that way.
Our last meet 11 different local PP companies, two remodeling companies and two realtors attended.
It is time for all PP contractors to start working in conjunction with each other and quit allowing the nationals and regionals to play us off each other.

There will be hours d' oeuvres served. We do ask that everyone cover their own beverages and pitch a couple dollars in pot to help with the tip for the wait staff.

For more information and to RSVP send an email and the number in your party to [email protected]

Look forward to meeting everyone.
Thank you


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

One thing to be clear on, these award amounts are most likely not for one year. When you see 1.1 billion on the award amount, that's for base year plus option years, which is probably 3-4 additional years. So assuming it's 1 base year plus 3 option years, the 1.1 billion actually equates to $275 mil/year. Still a hefty amount, but they aren't profiting $980 million in a single year.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I also am skepticle a bit about the numbers...
However, due to the current state of the industry this is worth a listen.
I do not know one service provider that is not having issues making the books balance.
There has to come a point when all service providers stand together in a concentrated effort to be treated and compensated fairly.

Until we all do this the forced upon us winterization fee is going $40 etc...

Again not trying to unionize just organize and stand together, exchange ideas on how to streamline operations, share information on companies not paying etc...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I also am skepticle a bit about the numbers...
> However, due to the current state of the industry this is worth a listen.
> I do not know one service provider that is not having issues making the books balance.
> There has to come a point when all service providers stand together in a concentrated effort to be treated and compensated fairly.
> ...


I don't think I'll be able to attend, but I do authorize you to shout out a "Here, Here" on my behalf whenever you deem appropriate.:thumbup:

Seriously, I do think this is a good idea. Listening to ideas from those who are currently succeeding at what we all are doing can't be anything but good.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I don't think I'll be able to attend, but I do authorize you to shout out a "Here, Here" on my behalf whenever you deem appropriate.:thumbup:
> 
> Seriously, I do think this is a good idea. Listening to ideas from those who are currently succeeding at what we all are doing can't be anything but good.


 
we actually have RSVP's from as far away as Sacramento, and Vegas for this...
You should try to have meets with companies in your area...I'll have a couplke taquiros for you:whistling2:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> ...I'll have a couplke taquiros for you:whistling2:


Sounds good to me! BTW, you spelt tequila wrong.:drink::drink:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

OUCH!!!
That was supposed to be Taquitos...Plaza Girabaldis is an excellant Mexican style resturant with a banquet room we use for our meet and greets.
We hold them about every 6-8 weeks...out last we had 11 PP vendors, one supply house rep, a Labor Ready rep, and two realtors...
The realtors are nor happy with the direction the industry has gone either...

Mainly just a social thing and an exchange of information...looking for solutions...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> ATTENTION ALL PROPERTY PRESERVATION SERVICE PROVIDERS.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING HAS BEEN REPRINTED FROM ANOTHER SITE WITH THE PERMISSION OF THE AUTHOR.
> 
> ...


I might be up to stop in. I'll be in Las Vegas in 3 weeks for a week and head to AZ for Christmas and New Years.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

You're going Troy?

I'm going to ask my boss (I married her 22 years ago) if we can go then!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You're going Troy?
> 
> I'm going to ask my boss (I married her 22 years ago) if we can go then!


I'm going to try. My daughter has a performance in Las Vegas I need to attend. Visit my family there. If time permits, I'll drive up there.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Assuming you guys have seen this maybe but:
https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&...c180dd4&tab=core&tabmode=list&print_preview=1

At that link is a link to a lot of the documents relating to the RFP. Particularly under Amendment 1 is an Excel doc that shows the line items that were bid along with estimated unit quantities for that line item(houses).

You should be able to back calculate their rough estimates of how much they put for each line. Below is the sheet for the Area 4S. You should be able to get the copy of this Excel sheet specifically from the FBO I would think.

*Contract Line Items
(CLIN)**Supplies or
Services**Estimated
Quantity**Estimated Unit** Proposed Unit
Price ** Total Unit
Price **Base Year Period - Firm Fixed Price (duration 12 months)* 0001: Pre-ConveyancePre-Conveyance Inspections439One (1) $ -  $ - 0002: Hud Property Inspections ReportHUD-Owned, Vacant4391One (see solicitation) $ -  $ - 0003: Hud Property Inspection/Initial ServicesVacant Lot44One (1) $ -  $ - 0004: Initial ServicesHUD-Owned, Vacant4391One (1) $ -  $ - 0005: On-Going Property Management (PM) Fee, HUD-Owned VacantHUD-Owned, Vacant26343Monthly $ -  $ - 0006: Inspection, Initial Services, On-Going PM for Custodial PropertiesCustodial Properties44Monthly (see solicitation) $ -  $ - 0007: On-Going PM Fee, Vacant LotVacant Lot263Monthly until sold $ -  $ - 0009: Pass Through ExpensesSee solicitationActual Cost IncurredEach Job Not to exceed  $ 3,732,350.00 *Total Estimated Proposed Cost for Base Year*  $ -


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

WE just received an RSVP from Medford Oregon today...
This is picking up some momemtum...I will post results.
However I f anyone can make it please do...
If you would like to start organizing in your respective areas I will be more than happy to consult on how we got started...drop me a line and I'll get you the info


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm amazed at the momentum this has picked up...
Emails from Vegas, Stockton, Sacramento, Merced...
I was hoping that I wasn't they only upset one!!!
Looks like they have really pissed off a few...
But that is usuall what happens with large companies participating in anti-trust behavoirs....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanup I've heard rumors of the FBI investigating national practices and alleged false claims by them about what HUD does or does not do.

IF this is the case I'm sure that more than one national is ****ting the proverbial pants right now.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Cleanup I've heard rumors of the FBI investigating national practices and alleged false claims by them about what HUD does or does not do.
> 
> IF this is the case I'm sure that more than one national is ****ting the proverbial pants right now.


What these companies are doing are in direct conflict with the anti-trust laws...so I would not be surprised...
Matbe we need to start a petition on change.org????


----------

